# **Who wants a free* Gold Account!?**



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

So, I've taken it upon myself to start a little something for the board. A lot of times people prey on the negatives of what people do and say and I want to change that. What I'm starting is this:

This thread here is for the non-paid members to see how it's going and to check back once in a while to see if they've made the list to be a contender to win a free Gold Account. So guys, if you're making good posts, I want you to know that we notice it and we want to acknowledge that somehow.

*Rules:*
- _Only Premium Members and Staff can put you up for nomination_

- _You must have good posting tendencies, not one good post. If you make one good post but the rest aren't the same way, you won't get nominated. _

- _Must be a non-paid member_

- _We aren't looking for posters who agree with our opinions or the opinions on a major level necessarily, we're looking for posters who voice their opinions in a clear, concise and mature way. Even if you disagree with something someone else believes but you do it in a good way (not flaming but debating with facts etc) you'll still get nominated.
_

As Gold Members, Fighters, Staff or what have you I've asked for your participation in nominating the posters you think are making great contributions to the board. We will have a thread in the VIP Lounge for the gold members who don't know what I'm talking about (non paid members won't be able to view it). 

So guys, keep up the good work and know you're getting recognized for it. We'll be awarding ONE user at a time. These competitions are going to be very random so just keep posting and maybe you will be chosen!  Good Luck!


*Previous Winners*

*The Dark Knight
Canadian Psycho*​


----------



## boney (Oct 26, 2008)

i will take it..i never venture from mma forum.com


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Can't take it, gotta earn it


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Can I get a free Platinum Account:confused02:


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

what do i have to do to earn it

out of the people you listed CouchWarrior has my vote.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Uh... are people like skipping the whole first post?

Make good posts and contribute to the forum. You'll be recognized by a premium member and they'll nominate you if you do a good enough job.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

americanfighter said:


> what do i have to do to earn it


Only Premium Members and Staff can put you up for nomination

- You must have good posting tendencies, not one good post. If you make one good post but the rest aren't the same way, you won't get nominated. 

- Must be a non-paid member

- We aren't looking for posters who agree with our opinions or the opinions on a major level necessarily, we're looking for posters who voice their opinions in a clear, concise and mature way. Even if you disagree with something someone else believes but you do it in a good way (not flaming but debating with facts etc) you'll still get nominated.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

G_Land said:


> Only Premium Members and Staff can put you up for nomination
> 
> - You must have good posting tendencies, not one good post. If you make one good post but the rest aren't the same way, you won't get nominated.
> 
> ...


:sarcastic12:



(glad I paid, I would never be nominated! lol)


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

Just wondering what I've got to do to earn the Gold Account?

Thanks.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Just wondering what I've got to do to earn the Gold Account?
> 
> Thanks.




use ur credit card


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Hiro said:


> Just wondering what I've got to do to earn the Gold Account?
> 
> Thanks.


 learn how to read OPs would be a good start.

another thing would be kick ass like me, ive obv got this nomination locked down more then Al Sharpton when he ran for Prez.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Hiro said:


> Just wondering what I've got to do to earn the Gold Account?
> 
> Thanks.


The rules are now in three posts in this thread guys, seriously, c'mon -.-


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Uh... are people like skipping the whole first post?
> 
> Make good posts and contribute to the forum. You'll be recognized by a premium member and they'll nominate you if you do a good enough job.


it's not totally clear, for a sec i thought we were lookin for nOObs....then you clarified, direct them to my post you quoted....:thumbsup:



PheelGoodInc said:


> use ur credit card


 
LMAO....repped!!!!!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

hey guys, i was wondering how i get the umm... gold membership thingy >_>



srsly we have some good nominees :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Formatted the first post so it draws a little more attention to the part where it tells you what's going on so maybe those that are skimming it will actually have their eye caught >_>


EDIT: Xeb, the hunt is still on, man. If you see other people posting really well then post it in the gold thread and we'll discuss it there. I won't be starting the elimination process until a week before the end of the month so we have time to pick a winner. Winner will be named on the last day of the month or the first of next month.


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Well now, doesn't this sound familiar.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I am just gonna read the title and skip over the OP like everyone else 

+ rep to whoever nominates me :thumb02: :shame02:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

khoveraki said:


> Well now, doesn't this sound familiar.


Yes, but I'm also a moderator, a regular contributor to the forum and I'm not dead or going to fake my own death to get out of it.



420atalon said:


> I am just gonna read the title and skip over the OP like everyone else
> 
> + rep to whoever nominates me :thumb02: :shame02:


Funny thing: You were actually on my mind for it the other day. Keep up the good work and I'm sure you will.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

That posted thread by Foose is just fabulous.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

LOJ said:


> That posted thread by Foose is just fabulous.


He's actually what made me want to reward posts like that. I remember sticking my neck out for what I believed when I was a regular member and thinking I got nothing but flack for it. I don't want our members to feel like that. I want our members to feel like however they contribute, if they're doing a good job of it, they're going to get recognized for it.


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

My posts are generally nice and are never controversial. Don't be mislead by my full red bar. I blame the kitten lovers.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

*cough* wink wink *cough*


----------



## UFC on VHS (Dec 16, 2008)

Someone nominate me, please?

Haha I was gonna win the free membership from Stokes a while back I don't know what happened to that.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> He's actually what made me want to reward posts like that. I remember sticking my neck out for what I believed when I was a regular member and thinking I got nothing but flack for it. I don't want our members to feel like that. I want our members to feel like however they contribute, if they're doing a good job of it, they're going to get recognized for it.


I've been looking over his posts, and clearly he should be up for nomination. He would most definitely get my support for a gold account. An intelligent poster who loves the sport of MMA.

It doesn't look like he posts a lot, but when he does; they're noticeable.


----------



## looney liam (Jun 22, 2007)

i have to make good posts to get a membership? that takes effort though! can't i just bribe you instead. how about for 2 whole credits? i'd give you all 3 but a guys gotta eat.


----------



## Hiro (Mar 9, 2010)

alizio said:


> learn how to read OPs would be a good start.
> 
> another thing would be kick ass like me, ive obv got this nomination locked down more then Al Sharpton when he ran for Prez.





TraMaI said:


> The rules are now in three posts in this thread guys, seriously, c'mon -.-


I would like to think I'm not considered to be that stupid, but just in case I thought I'd clarify I was being sarcastic :thumb02:

@ whoever neg'd me and commented 'suck on a mods d1ck', make the most of internetz while on Easter holiday, back in school soon with the other kids.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I thought you were as I was typing my reply and then I just sent it because I already had my -.- face on.



KittenStrangler said:


> My posts are generally nice and are never controversial. Don't be mislead by my full red bar. I blame the kitten lovers.


Generally speaking


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Alright so... WHos dick do i gotta suck?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

...


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

G_Land said:


> ...


Alls fair in love and trying to get a gold account.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Well let me be the first to unzip lol nah man just keep making good post and youll get yours


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

G_Land said:


> Well let me be the first to unzip lol nah man just keep making good post and youll get yours


Ahaha that made me laugh. :thumb02:


Now i gotta head out to the gym and then work... >_<!!!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Any credit rich noobs can *sway* my vote with a little... shall we say... encouragement.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Alright so... WHos dick do i gotta suck?



*leans back*

mhmm time to test out that head movement... boy


----------



## KittenStrangler (Mar 26, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> I thought you were as I was typing my reply and then I just sent it because I already had my -.- face on.
> 
> 
> 
> Generally speaking


I felt I was rather gentle and conservative in those posts. I don't see the problem.


----------



## Foose (Feb 19, 2008)

WOW . . . thank you very much for the kind words TraMaI. I don't know what to say. It is very flattering that my posts got noticed. Honestly, the reason I don't post more is because I felt like my opinion would just go unnoticed in the crowd. I would be honored (and delighted) with a gold membership if I were chosen. This is by far my favorite site. Even though I do not sign in every time I browse this site, I am on here everyday. I usually just sign in and post if I feel my opinion hasn't already been said by someone else. Thank you very much for the props and this is an excellent idea! 

I feel like I need to tell a little more about myself, lol, like this is a beauty pageant or something. In fact, this would be a great idea for a thread to put a face (so to speak) on regualr posters. Anyway, I am 38 years old and have been training for almost 8 years. Yes, I got started training really late! But, from the first day rolling, I loved it. Actually what got me started was my wife and kids, believe it or not. My wife is a 2nd degree black belt. My oldest son (12) has been a black belt since he was 7 and is almost at his 2nd degree. My middle son (9) has also had his black belt since he was 7 and is working on his 2nd degree as well. I have a daughter who is 4 . . . she just kicks and punches stuff . . . lol. Both my boys have taken up grappling which I teach occassionally at their studio. I have never taken karate or any other discipline. I just jumped right into MMA. From day one I started rolling and sparring and basically getting my butt kicked! I wish I would have started sooner because I really love this sport. Age is definitely not on my side. Anyway, I have had 2 fights and won both. I really did them just to say that I did them. I was very nervous and fought guys much younger than me but won both in the first round. One by triangle and one by TKO. I am now retired!! I ruptured my achilles tendon 1.5 years ago and that kind of put me out of the game so to speak. I still train, but nothing like I was a couple years ago.

As far as watching MMA, I have been there since day 1. I remember watching the first UFC and thinking that this was awesome! I have seen virtually everything since! I am just a pure fan. The best part is that my wife is a big fan as well. She is not quite as fanatical as I am, but she is a big fan. That makes for some interesting conversation at the dinner table, lol!

Anyway, I kind of got off track. Thanks again for the props. If I win or not I will still be here everyday. But, I will definitely try to contribute a little more when I can!

Thanks!
Foose


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

lmao if I'm in any way, shape or form a decent poster - count me in!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

xeberus said:


> *leans back*
> 
> mhmm time to test out that head movement... boy


Haha i like that you added "boy"

I had to reread it in a ******* country accent.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Foose said:


> WOW . . . thank you very much for the kind words TraMaI. I don't know what to say. It is very flattering that my posts got noticed. Honestly, the reason I don't post more is because I felt like my opinion would just go unnoticed in the crowd. I would be honored (and delighted) with a gold membership if I were chosen. This is by far my favorite site. Even though I do not sign in every time I browse this site, I am on here everyday. I usually just sign in and post if I feel my opinion hasn't already been said by someone else. Thank you very much for the props and this is an excellent idea!


Makes me delighted that it's working for at least ONE of it's intended purposes... the other one we'll have to wait a while to see.



> I feel like I need to tell a little more about myself, lol, like this is a beauty pageant or something. In fact, this would be a great idea for a thread to put a face (so to speak) on regualr posters. Anyway, I am 38 years old and have been training for almost 8 years. Yes, I got started training really late! But, from the first day rolling, I loved it. Actually what got me started was my wife and kids, believe it or not. My wife is a 2nd degree black belt. My oldest son (12) has been a black belt since he was 7 and is almost at his 2nd degree. My middle son (9) has also had his black belt since he was 7 and is working on his 2nd degree as well. I have a daughter who is 4 . . . she just kicks and punches stuff . . . lol. Both my boys have taken up grappling which I teach occassionally at their studio. I have never taken karate or any other discipline. I just jumped right into MMA. From day one I started rolling and sparring and basically getting my butt kicked! I wish I would have started sooner because I really love this sport. Age is definitely not on my side. Anyway, I have had 2 fights and won both. I really did them just to say that I did them. I was very nervous and fought guys much younger than me but won both in the first round. One by triangle and one by TKO. I am now retired!! I ruptured my achilles tendon 1.5 years ago and that kind of put me out of the game so to speak. I still train, but nothing like I was a couple years ago.


Ouch dude that sucks  At least you got the experience though right? No one should go through their life without getting in a fight haha.



> As far as watching MMA, I have been there since day 1. I remember watching the first UFC and thinking that this was awesome! I have seen virtually everything since! I am just a pure fan. The best part is that my wife is a big fan as well. She is not quite as fanatical as I am, but she is a big fan. That makes for some interesting conversation at the dinner table, lol!


Lucky, my wife hates it lol.




> Anyway, I kind of got off track. Thanks again for the props. If I win or not I will still be here everyday. But, I will definitely try to contribute a little more when I can!
> 
> Thanks!
> Foose


Great to hear man. And just so you know even if you don't win THIS time, you're eligible once a month provided you keep up the posting!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Nifty idea, TM. Thanks for putting it together, and big time thanks to Bobby C. for the nomination. Corny as it will no doubt sound, posting alongside dozens of knowledgeable MMA fans is often reward enough for me. I've tried talking MMA with friends. I've tried talking MMA with people at forums I've frequented since I was a teenager. And discussion has typically fizzled on both fronts. It was nice to find a forum where people genuinely like to talk shop. I could nominate a dozen posters for a Gold Account with relative ease, so here's hoping a few more get some love. I find the varying stances and attitudes of the board to be exceptionally entertaining and intriguing. Makes an already fascinating topic that much more fun to flesh out and discuss. I'll do my best to continue to contribute as well and as often as so many of you do.

Alright, alright... enough with the love-in. Back to being a smart-arse and picking on the Dan Hardy fans


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

I have no clue what my posting is viewed upon as, i dont care what you say, id like to know.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

Crossing my fingers for a nomination.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> Crossing my fingers for a nomination.


Guy's, don't cross your fingers, go out there and make it happen. This isn't a GIFT, it's a REWARD so go make awesome posts filled with knowledge and understanding until one of us dunces picks up on it


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

SideWays222 said:


> Alright so... WHos dick do i gotta suck?


Well dont hold back cowboy......jeesh



xeberus said:


> *leans back*
> 
> mhmm time to test out that head movement... boy


 
Knew you'd show up when head is being offerred....:thumb03:


@ Tra.....post a list of everyone you have so far so me can see.....POr favor.....


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Guy's, don't cross your fingers, go out there and make it happen. This isn't a GIFT, it's a REWARD so go make awesome posts filled with knowledge and understanding until one of us dunces picks up on it


All my knowledge got sucked into the CharlieZ thread..:confused01:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> All my knowledge got sucked into the CharlieZ thread..:confused01:


Yeah that thing is kind of like a black hole that sucks all of the knowledge off of this board for a good few weeks. Hopefully this thread can help return it.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> All my knowledge got sucked into the CharlieZ thread..:confused01:


 
I nominate this guy!!!!!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Charlie Z definitely hurt the forums productivity!


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> Knew you'd show up when head is being offerred....:thumb03:


what can i say, its my passion


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

coldcall420 said:


> I nominate this guy!!!!!


Nominations go into the gold thread fool.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> Nominations go into the gold thread fool.


I pity the fool who dont know where nominations go.


Ahahah
Yah the mighty Charlie Z thread. I was the cause of his return and i asked to get him back here again but i never got a reponse.

HexRei u ever get my message??? Just curious?

Im addicting to the humor of Charlie Z... il be the first to say it. Me and my friend get high and laugh for hours watching his videos.! Comedy Gold.


Anyway... on a serious note. I do think this is a great idea and will make people that have a good opinion on something have a reason to actually express it rather then having the mindset that no one will care.

Kudos to you for coming up with this.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

What are the benefits of the gold accounts? When ever i click on the upgrade banner to check it out, it fails to load.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> What are the benefits of the gold accounts? When ever i click on the upgrade banner to check it out, it fails to load.


 
This thread lays it out pretty good I had the same question.

http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/68729-lifetime.html


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

G_Land said:


> This thread lays it out pretty good I had the same question.
> 
> http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/68729-lifetime.html


Nice, sounds quite neat, shame hardly any of my posts are goodens.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Well now you have motivation to start a new!


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Nominations go into the gold thread fool.


 
Did you call me a fool??? Now we must fight and we shall do this through our keyboards as we are unable to be face to face......:angry01:

Or actually I could just go nominate him there, but you Tra know i want him nominated in your mind and you simply wont allow yourself not to remember.....so i think I just nominated him....

See what I did thurrrr......and I didnt even need any special invisible font......ooohhh special invisible font......LOL:thumb02: Yes, I turned 31 yesterday......


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Foose said:


> WOW . . . thank you very much for the kind words TraMaI. I don't know what to say. It is very flattering that my posts got noticed. Honestly, the reason I don't post more is because I felt like my opinion would just go unnoticed in the crowd. I would be honored (and delighted) with a gold membership if I were chosen. This is by far my favorite site. Even though I do not sign in every time I browse this site, I am on here everyday. I usually just sign in and post if I feel my opinion hasn't already been said by someone else. Thank you very much for the props and this is an excellent idea!
> 
> I feel like I need to tell a little more about myself, lol, like this is a beauty pageant or something. In fact, this would be a great idea for a thread to put a face (so to speak) on regualr posters. Anyway, I am 38 years old and have been training for almost 8 years. Yes, I got started training really late! But, from the first day rolling, I loved it. Actually what got me started was my wife and kids, believe it or not. My wife is a 2nd degree black belt. My oldest son (12) has been a black belt since he was 7 and is almost at his 2nd degree. My middle son (9) has also had his black belt since he was 7 and is working on his 2nd degree as well. I have a daughter who is 4 . . . she just kicks and punches stuff . . . lol. Both my boys have taken up grappling which I teach occassionally at their studio. I have never taken karate or any other discipline. I just jumped right into MMA. From day one I started rolling and sparring and basically getting my butt kicked! I wish I would have started sooner because I really love this sport. Age is definitely not on my side. Anyway, I have had 2 fights and won both. I really did them just to say that I did them. I was very nervous and fought guys much younger than me but won both in the first round. One by triangle and one by TKO. I am now retired!! I ruptured my achilles tendon 1.5 years ago and that kind of put me out of the game so to speak. I still train, but nothing like I was a couple years ago.
> 
> ...


Just give him the gold membership already, what are we waiting for again?

raise01:


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

LOJ said:


> Just give him the gold membership already, what are we waiting for again?
> 
> raise01:


List of people to Eliminate:

1. Foose


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dakota? said:


> List of people to Eliminate:
> 
> 1. Foose


Yeah we might have to find a way to have him Rage. Message me if you think of anything.


----------



## LOJ (Mar 9, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> List of people to Eliminate:
> 
> 1. Foose


You need a premium account sir.

:confused02:


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

LOJ said:


> You need a premium account sir.
> 
> :confused02:


He didnt say "Nominate" He said "Eliminate"... Big difference there buddy.


----------



## Dakota? (Dec 27, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> He didnt say "Nominate" He said "Eliminate"... Big difference there buddy.


Lol, i would hope thats not how JFK got shot.

Guy tells Oswald to Nominate JFK he hears eliminate...:sad01:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Dakota? said:


> Lol, i would hope thats not how JFK got shot.
> 
> Guy tells Oswald to Nominate JFK he hears eliminate...:sad01:


Excellent use of emoticon is excellent. I laughed heartily, sir.


----------



## tb9109king (Apr 9, 2010)

ill take it. :]


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

tb9109king said:


> ill take it. :]


You'll have to earn it! :thumbsup:


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

tb9109king said:


> ill take it. :]


You also don't need one. Message an Admin (Black names) and they can set you up with an MMA Fighter tag. Gets you all the same perks


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I'm hereby proclaiming that SonofJor-El has been nominated for this little beauty

Best of lucky buddy. Keeping up the good work only helps your chances!


----------



## SonofJor-El (Jan 20, 2008)

TraMaI said:


> I'm hereby proclaiming that SonofJor-El has been nominated for this little beauty
> 
> Best of lucky buddy. Keeping up the good work only helps your chances!


Thanks!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Not just me, G_Land said something about you in the gold thread, too. That one post made you over the scale to get nominated. Congrats!


EDIT: Also, tell us about yourself! Everyone else did >_>


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I cant believe the amount of posters who arent even reading the thread opening post..

Great idea TraMaI, will keep a look out


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Hy everyone!
First of all, TraMai, great initiative.
I have noticed, i've been nominated too (Big Thanks to G_Land )
All i can say is, i am honored. It's good to know that my posts are appreciated. I try to make every one of my posts a good one, bring solid arguments to support my ideas, and if i succed in this, i'm happy. If others appreciate that too, even better.:thumb02:
A little something about me.
I am 27 years old. I am from Romania (i think i'm the only romanian on this Forum ). I am a fan of MMA for a while, but only recently discovered what this sport is all about. I remember watching for the first time a DVD with some fights from the UFC, old-school UFC. It was something like "best-of", a lot of knock-outs, great finnishes and a lot of highlights from the early days of UFC: Tank Abbot, Vitor Belfort, Randy Couture, Tito Ortiz, Shamrock, Dan Severn...and many others. Then i discovered PRIDE. Got some DVD's with some fights: Fedor, Nogueira, Wandy, Rampage, CroCop, Coleman, Hendo and many others and MMA started to grow on me. 
When Internet became available for me, searching for MMA on the web became a routine. 
A year ago i found MMAFORUM, but for a while i was happy just to be a visitor. After that, i've decided to become a member. 
What i like about this Forum is tha fact that everyone can express his opinion, without the fear that another one comes and makes you a "douche" or a "d**k", just because he doesn't agree with you, (like i saw on other forums). A lot of times, i don't agree with others' posts, but i respect peoples' opinion. Posting should be, like a battle of arguments :thumb02:.
I'm not doing MMA right now, because there isn't any camp where i live. But who knows, maybe in the future.
Well that's about it.
I hope you enjoyed reading this (hope wasn't too boring).
I will try and continue doing the same posting like i did until now. maybe it will pay off .
Best regards,


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

limba said:


> Hy everyone!
> First of all, TraMai, great initiative.
> I have noticed, i've been nominated too (Big Thanks to G_Land )
> All i can say is, i am honored. It's good to know that my posts are appreciated. I try to make every one of my posts a good one, bring solid arguments to support my ideas, and if i succed in this, i'm happy. If others appreciate that too, even better.:thumb02:
> ...


Great to learn more about you guys. I have a feeling if you get a Gold Account you'll actually use it


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Squirrelfighter is a good member I nominate him.....


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Dammit CC, premium thread >:[


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

*Last Day for Nominations! POLLS GO UP TOMORROW!!!!!*


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Will the polls be open to us common folk or just premium members?


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Just premium members... though I might make two polls just to see how they both work out 

POLL IS LIVE!!!!!!!!!!!

Going to make one for non-premium members, too, just to have a sort of "Gallop Poll" 


EDIT: OH SHIT PEOPLE GET YOUR VOTE ON!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

This Month's Results are IN!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Yo dawgs, next months nominations have been going for two weeks. GIT GIT


I'm re-nominating Limba because the dude's on a tear with good posting.


I'm also nominating "Life B Ez" because his posting has gotten way better. 


KEEP IT UP GUYS


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> Yo dawgs, next months nominations have been going for two weeks. GIT GIT
> 
> 
> I'm re-nominating Limba because the dude's on a tear with good posting.
> ...


Wow, thanks Tra, I didn't think I was ever going to even be in this conversation.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

People still nominating others?? Im curious what people are getting nominated this month. :thumb02:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Can I still nominated Canadian Psycho? Kid is cool and very rarely do I skim read his posts.


----------



## Qwertty (Oct 20, 2008)

i post a lot of usefull info in the training and diet sections lol


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

omme said:


> I'm new to this, what are the benefits for a GOld account holder?


 
Here ya go buddy 
http://www.mmaforum.com/mma-forum-lounge/68729-lifetime.html


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

omme said:


> Thanks, man. That is quite tempting. VIP Lounge?


 
Yep its an area of the forum where only paid members can go....non-paid cant even see it.....Its a great excape from Trolls sometimes lol:thumb02:


----------



## Gibson39 (Aug 7, 2010)

I'll nominate someone if they do the same for me....


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Has to be a paid member that nominates folk.


----------



## BeyondBasic (Jul 23, 2010)

im gonna be very active today as i just started my 2 week vacation. ill keep my eyes open for good positive feedback


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Is this thing still active? I would love nothing less than become a premium member. Buying it isn't that easy down here. 

It's a shame that Canadian Psycho isn't a paid member as well, he has awesome posts.


----------



## sarv (Sep 28, 2010)

wow!! your imformation is helpfull for me. i will apply for that beacuse i am a fighter. i want this.
========================================
used cars for sale


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

sarv said:


> wow!! your imformation is helpfull for me. i will apply for that beacuse i am a fighter. i want this.
> ========================================
> used cars for sale


Any videos or pics from your fights??? Id love to see some stuff from a fellow members fighting career. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

i wants a free gold account


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Keep up the posts and I might have to spot ya


----------



## BondageGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

G_Land said:


> Keep up the posts and I might have to spot ya


wewt :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## VincePierce (Oct 10, 2010)

id rather just be an unbannable newbie...but im still trying to work out how to switch ips...


----------



## Imperador (May 9, 2010)

When this Gold Account is given, does the winner have to create a new Username? 

I like this idea, and I hope someone who deserves it wins it. I like to think I've been well recieved by the guys on this forum, but I think I'll need to be more involved if I stand a chance of being nominated for this.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

No you dont have to change anything its just an upgrade


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

how the hell long do i have to be an active member before i get one?  ive been here and active since 06.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Free Gold Account Competition Round 2*

Guess what MMAF? We are on the lookout for the next big thing here on MMAF. The same rules apply as the last one.(See the Original Post for details)

Get out there and post!!!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

YYYYYYYEEEEEEEAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!! Ill be looking out !!!!!!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Guess what MMAF? We are on the lookout for the next big thing here on MMAF. The same rules apply as the last one.(See the Original Post for details)
> 
> Get out there and post!!!


Im always posting.!! I think my posts are sensible and even if you disagree i post with reason. My only problem is, i tend to come off as a douche sometimes. Im actually a nice guy, alot of the time when i come off as a douche, it was because someone responded to me, in a manner which i thought was insulting. Im pretty sure, there is alot of people who think im a good poster. I have a few peoples names in mind, but im not about to release them, and have someone diss me for putting myself out there. 

I will work on becoming a nicer poster, so i want you guys to start dropping my name.


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

hey i have been posting since 2006 and i feel my post are good (hell i spotted machida's weakness before anyone else and people laughed at me untill shogun dominated him with my strategy). Ive paid my dues to MMAF. Was here even before this became a pay site. Give me gold.


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Keep at it guys!!


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

americanfighter said:


> hey i have been posting since 2006 and i feel my post are good (hell i spotted machida's weakness before anyone else and people laughed at me untill shogun dominated him with my strategy). Ive paid my dues to MMAF. Was here even before this became a pay site. Give me gold.


No one is going to give someone a compliment (In this case a gold account), that gives themselves compliments. It is not a very likable trait Americanfighter, Rich Franklin would be ashamed. :thumb02:


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

*on the lookout for deserving members  *


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

Killstarz said:


> *on the lookout for deserving members  *


I love your avatar you handsom man.


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

SideWays222 said:


> I love your avatar you handsom man.


I like the cut of your jib


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I like the cut of his hair


----------



## americanfighter (Sep 27, 2006)

SideWays222 said:


> No one is going to give someone a compliment (In this case a gold account), that gives themselves compliments. It is not a very likable trait Americanfighter, Rich Franklin would be ashamed. :thumb02:


I was being sarcastic I am not that stupid and arrogant.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

This thread is great, I know some people deserving of this.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Is this still going?!

Who won Gold the last time?

Wasn't The Dark Knight the last winner?!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I believe so


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

i think i should get the free gold :confused05:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I have to admit that I seldom start any threads, and according to some anonymous comments on my rep list, I'm a gay nub idiot who writes very annoying posts and should hang myself. I would still however very much like a free gold account please.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> I have to admit that I seldom start any threads, and according to some anonymous comments on my rep list, I'm a gay nub idiot who writes very annoying posts and should hang myself. I would still however very much like a free gold account please.


LOL. Isn't it worth $10 to find out who wrote that?


----------



## Killz (Oct 5, 2009)

must admit, other than the access to the VIP lounge (which incidently is the best part of the board), the reason i went gold was to see who was repping me.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> must admit, other than the access to the VIP lounge (which incidently is the best part of the board), the reason i went gold was to see who was repping me.


Ditto. When I first joined I was really flooding the Brock hate around... FAR more than I've done lately.

I was gettin negged left and right. Someone left me a neg saying I live in my parents basement and play WOW all day(or something of that sort). Pretty sure that was the comment that made me go gold. That was also the first guy I ever negged too.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

being a gold member showed me how much i resent AmdM for neg repping for dumbs reasons a whopping 6 times, but anyways i like the vip lounge and being on the gold side

not to mention awesome sigs made for you (*hint* Killstarz)


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> being a gold member showed me how much i resent AmdM for neg repping for dumbs reasons a whopping 6 times, but anyways i like the vip lounge and being on the gold side
> 
> not to mention awesome sigs made for you (*hint* Killstarz)


Haha dont take him personal. I suspect that quiet a few of my Negs are from him. Id say in the last 3months ATLEAST 50% of them are from him. The guy loves to argue but jst gets owned every time he does.


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

PheelGoodInc said:


> LOL. Isn't it worth $10 to find out who wrote that?


Well it's the Internet, you have to expect to get a bit harsher comments than in real life. Would be interesting to see who's sent them though. But usually when I get something like that I assume they are from members that I haven't even noticed before and who will soon be banned anyway.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Couchwarrior said:


> Well it's the Internet, you have to expect to get a bit harsher comments than in real life. Would be interesting to see who's sent them though. But usually when I get something like that I assume they are from members that I haven't even noticed before and who will soon be banned anyway.


You'd be surprised. Sometimes golds leave dumb comments without names to try and make that person go gold.

Not that I have... but so I've heard.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> You'd be surprised. Sometimes golds leave dumb comments without names to try and make that person go gold.
> 
> Not that I have... but so I've heard.


I employ that exact strategy I don't know why someone that has 2,000 posts wouldn't become a paid either. This is a great forum and like everything it needs money to grow. The jeepforum I frequent is $200.00 to become a premium for life. 10 bucks ain't shite compared to that and this place is much better


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I nominate myself, but if I had to nominate someone I'd say Volcom cuz he comes up with hilarius quips. 

- been on the board since 06
- post interesting articles
- put up tons of Videos for everyones' enjoyment

:thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I nominate myself, but if I had to nominate someone I'd say Volcom cuz he comes up with hilarius quips.
> 
> - been on the board since 06
> - post interesting articles
> ...


Volcom is already a Gold Member.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Killstarz said:


> must admit, other than the access to the VIP lounge (which incidently is the best part of the board), the reason i went gold was to see who was repping me.


Am I the only idiot who went Gold because I wanted to support the forum?? ( picture me in Jesus pose, a halo upon my head, and a virgin prostitute cleaning my feet with her tears ).

I loves me this place. Finding out who repped me was a nice Gold bonus that I wasn't aware of.

I wonder how many gold we would have if it wasn't for the rep thing? lol


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Still not sure why Canadian Psycho hasn't gotten his gold yet.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> Still not sure why Canadian Psycho hasn't gotten his gold yet.


Hes Canadian... and a psychopath. Need I say more?


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

The Dark Knight said:


> Still not sure why Canadian Psycho hasn't gotten his gold yet.


..soon


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I've gotta say... this is pretty terrific.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I've gotta say... this is pretty terrific.


congratulations party at my house:happy03:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Haha, I only just found out. Made a post, saw gold, and thought 'wtf?'

I've got some people to go and thank. See you in the lounge


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Haha, I only just found out. Made a post, saw gold, and thought 'wtf?'
> 
> I've got some people to go and thank. See you in the lounge


:thumb02: sgn up for championship pick em league for ufc 123 if you want in the vip lounge at the top


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> congratulations party at my house:happy03:


im bringing a goat!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

xeberus said:


> im bringing a goat!


dare i ask what for?:eek02::eek02:


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> dare i ask what for?:eek02::eek02:


>_>

<_<

... :thumb02:


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

*Update!!!*

Everyone congratulate Canadian Psycho for winning this competition. There were a lot of nominees so don't get down if you didn't win it this time because you could be next!

I have updated the Original Post with the updated rules. The change was that this competition is going to be random and can spring up at any given time! So keep up the good posting everyone as you could find yourself with a Premium Membership!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Congratulations Psycho!!!
(the best non-gold member till a few days ago...) and the only one better than me!  .... kidding  

Well deserved!
One of the best posters on the forum! :thumbsup:

Now run-along and enjoy Xeb's goat! lucky lucky dude!

PS: Hey HOGH, who was runner-up and 3rd?  ... or is this a secret?!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Maybe the runner up will win next time. Who knows! :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm sure this times runner up is taking the membership next time.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Maybe the runner up will win next time. Who knows! :thumb02:


:laugh:
Spoken like a politician there HOGH !!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I've gotta say... this is pretty terrific.


Congrats Psycho:thumbsup:


----------



## MMA-Santa (Dec 24, 2009)

limba said:


> Congratulations Psycho!!!
> (the best non-gold member till a few days ago...) and the only one better than me!  .... kidding
> 
> Well deserved!
> ...


Merry Christmas to you as well buddy. You deserved it !


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

My nomination goes to American Fighter, despite his support for Chael!:thumb02:... the thread resurfaced so I guess I just made the assumption that it was starting up again.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Has anyone nominated me and if not can I find a sponsor?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

This competiton is done randomly now. It prevents posters from trying to stick out only when the time for the competition arises. Justus a good contributor and be consistent, and you will more than likely be nominated. :thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm confused now!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i think everyone who needs to be gold is gold now anyways, tell me if i left anyone out


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

"Hiro" definitely deserves it.

He has very good MMA knowledge and always makes well thought out posts. I dont think he's as active as much nowadays, but all of his posts are very insightful and he just seems like a great all round member.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I am happy for those that got it. They are contributors to this forum and definately deserve it. I guess it's our version of a Christmas present!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Here is how it works. This competition starts when the staff is ready for it to happen. Once it starts, a thread is created in the VIP lounge where paid member nominate non pairs. Then after a sufficient amount of time, the pairs vote for the winner.

People are nominated based on their posting history. (good contributors, active members, etc...) 

Basically, just stay active and contribute on a consistent basis and you may be nominated.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Will do. I do that anyways!:thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i no noone is getting a goldy anytime soon but for future reference i nominate both alphadawg and guy incognito, both cool and funny posters and they know their stuff. they can take that as a personal compliment from mwa


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Dang have I missed out lol?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This competiton is done randomly now. It prevents posters from trying to stick out only when the time for the competition arises. Justus a good contributor and be consistent, and you will more than likely be nominated. :thumbsup:


Good idea!


UFC_OWNS said:


> i think everyone who needs to be gold is gold now anyways, tell me if i left anyone out


Dan0 and Leed are the shit as well!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Rauno said:


> Good idea!
> 
> Dan0 and Leed are the shit as well!


you have wise ideas grasshopper. but then we have to add liza G cos she is good too, but the above 2 deserve it the most in my humble opinion


----------

